# USAF European Base closures



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks like Mildenhall, Alconbury and Molesworth in the UK are closing. Lakenheath will be getting the F-35 in 2020. More closures in Germany, Italy and others. Alconbury and Molesworth are the last of the USAAF WWII airfields that were still in use by the USAF in the UK. 

RAF Mildenhall to close amid other Europe consolidations - Europe - Stripes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeap one of my bases from Germany is closing. No surprise, we knew it for years.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

Alconbury, as an airfield, has been closed for some years. It must be at least ten years ago when I did some TV filming work there, in the underground Command Center, built at a cost of some £13 million, and closed within three years. 
The HAS's were empty and starting to rot, and the runways were being used by 'Top Gear' at that time, before they moved elsewhere.
The field still had civilian, or perhaps MoD security gates, and the main gate and camp were still occupied by the USAF, but the airfield was disused.
Be a shame to see Mildenhall go, and as far as I know, Molesworth was similar to Alconbury, being used for storage, and, I think, with at least some of the housing being used for displaced persons, but again, it's some time since I passed Molesworth, so things might have changed.


----------



## soulezoo (Jan 20, 2015)

I am saddened to hear about Mildenhall. 

Many times I've passed through over the years..

I still remember "Hog Call"!! And "Bird In Hand"


----------



## One-Oh-Four (Jan 6, 2021)

To revive a 6 year old thread..... Isn't the closure of Mildenhall put on hold? I heard that the Germans were not too enthusiastic at the increase of flight movements at Ramstein?


----------



## 25Kingman49 (Jan 6, 2021)

Still operational. Should escape further BRAC consideration until 2027.

Royal Air Force Mildenhall > Home


----------

